# Beneficial site about raptor diseases



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

http://www.themodernapprentice.com/diseases.htm


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Mary, 

Very interesting and good site about raptor diseases. The get a lot of the same things pigeons and the gallery section contained some neat pictures. That redtail hawk is HUGE!


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Yes, it was interesting reading about ther diseases they catch. Quite similar to pigeons.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I guess hawks may get some of these diseases by being in contact with feral pigeons that carry them. After all it is the sick, weakened ones who fall prey to hawks.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

True Treesa...


----------

